# [KERNEL] "Unsupported" kernel en UEFI bootloader [RESUELTO]

## uxiofp

He instalado gentoo en mi portátill desde arch linux que tengo en la otra partición. He compilado el kernel con genkernel-next porque voy a usar systemd. Al arrancar el gestor de arranque me pone que el kernel está "Unsupported".

https://goo.gl/photos/oAW82yZAR7RtBwTt5Last edited by uxiofp on Thu Apr 07, 2016 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

¿Usas grub2?

Prueba a modificar esto en /etc/default/grub

```
# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to kernel

GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
```

y luego ejecutar.

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

----------

## uxiofp

No uso grub, el portatil tiene UEFI y he seguido este tutorial cuando instalé Arch para instalar el bootloader:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/beginners'_guide#UEFI.2FGPT

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-boot#Configuration

```
$ cat /boot/loader/entries/gentoo.conf 

title Gentoo

linux /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

options root=PARTUUID=970895a3-5f13-46e4-a020-b9994a68383a rw
```

----------

## cameta

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/EFI_stub_kernel

Mira si hay soporte para uefi en el kernel.

----------

## uxiofp

Creo que "EFI stub support" no está marcado por defecto con genkernel. Voy a probar a compilarlo manualmente con esta opción.

Finalmente lo he solucionado compilando con esta opción, aunque ahora obtengo un kernel panic.

----------

## cameta

En fin pon el mensaje a ver que pasa ahora.

----------

